# euro zeichen - text?



## sparky (8. Dezember 2001)

help!
brauche in einem PS projekt unbedingt das EURO Zeichen udn weiß nicht wo ich das verdammt nochmal finden soll! sonderzeichen? gibt es sowas? oder eien schriftart? aber wenn ja, welche?
help!
thx


----------



## Firehawk (8. Dezember 2001)

Haddu das nicht auffer Tastatur? Probier mal Alt Gr + E
Ansonsten wars glaub ich noch irgendwo in der Zeichentabelle... aber bevor du suchst...
Alt + 0128


----------



## Z-r0 (8. Dezember 2001)

Wo findet man die zeichen tabelle unter win2k?
Ach und wie kann man so hochzahlen machen?


----------



## Firehawk (8. Dezember 2001)

Hochzahlen? Einfach kleinere Schriftgröße für die Zahl nehmen und die dann verschieben?! 

Die Zeichentabelle ist unter Start -> Programme -> Zubehör ->  Systemprogramme


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (9. Dezember 2001)

*und wenn sonst nix hilft*

... nimm halt`n >>C<< und mach zwei Striche durch


----------



## sparky (9. Dezember 2001)

ja! danke schön an alle
es hat geklappt! auf euch is halt imer verlass
danke


----------



## dave_ (9. Dezember 2001)

€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€
€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€

such dir eins aus :>


----------

